
Internet firms react fast to avert implosion - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/18/BU8V13JUSM.DTL
======
morphle2
This is not a fast reaction, it's the correction of a situation that shouldn't
have existed in the first place. Searchme is cutting excesses. If your big
plan is to cut in gym memberships and massages, then you're in trouble. The
people they are firing are probably support staff, not hackers.

